# New forum links



## mkellogg

In the bottom left corner of your pages, you should now see some links to forums that you have recently visited.  I hope you find it useful!  I certainly do.  Now to navigate around forums, I hit the "End" key to bring me to the bottom of a page and then choose the forum that I want to go to. 

If you like the feature, thank Benjy the moderator.  He designed the script and did all the hard work.  Thanks Benjy!


----------



## Trisia

Tried it. Went to the forums I frequent. Like Love it.

Questions:
How many links will appear? If I go to all the forums, will I have links to all of them?
How do the links go away? In time? I noticed they stay put if I log off and then immediately back on.

Thanks, Benjy and Mr. Kellogg


----------



## Benjy

They work by setting a cookie. It expires after 7 days on inactivity, and is totally independent of whether you are logged in or not. If you want to clear it just get rid of the cookie 'rfcookie' set for this domain. You have probably noticed by now that there are a maximum of 6 links displayed, which are the last 6 forums you visited.


----------



## Nunty

Thanks Benjy! Great thingy. 

I have noticed that the links to the public forums sometimes stop working. Just now I clicked on the English Only link and it brought me to a 404 error.  But I use them for the moderators' forums with glee!


----------



## Trisia

Yes, it was a great idea. I played with them in the mean time, and not once did they fail me 

This computer illiterate thanks you (I no longer need five  WR bookmarks)


----------



## Benjy

Nun-Translator said:


> Thanks Benjy! Great thingy.
> 
> I have noticed that the links to the public forums sometimes stop working. Just now I clicked on the English Only link and it brought me to a 404 error.  But I use them for the moderators' forums with glee!



Oh 

Next time that happens could you copy whatever the link was.. I thought I had caught all the bugs


----------



## fsabroso

Thank you Benjy! 

You know in Spanish-English we have many forums, and we jump from one to another, so this is very good addition. 

Just one click, I like it 


> Medical Terminology
> Sólo Español
> Resources - Recursos
> Grammar/Gramática, etc.
> Specialized Terminology
> Computers/IT/Informática


----------



## Nunty

I know how frustrating this is Benjy. Sorry to add to it. 

Just happened again. The link is supposed to be English Only, but it is http://forum.wordreference.com/null. I guess it's the "null" part, huh? </feeble humor> 

It's a 404 error, and just in case there is something here that your programmer's eyes see and mine don't:
*Not Found*

 The requested URL /null was not found on this server.
  Apache/2.0.59 (Unix) PHP/5.2.5 Server at forum.wordreference.com Port 80


----------



## Benjy

Wow. That's not what I was expecting at all, haha.

Ok.. now this is where I get to annoy you: could you try and remember the sequence of jumps you did to get it to do that? Because I have tried my hardest to confuse the script and I just *can't* recreate the bug.


----------



## Nunty

Yikes. OK, I'll give it a shot tomorrow if you tell me what "a sequence of jumps" is. For now, I'm going to bed. Night-night.


----------



## Benjy

Sorry for not being more clear, I meant last few pages you visited before you got the error. I guess looking at your browser history would probably be enough. Basically somehow you have found a page where the script can't work out what page you are on, so it's returning null instead of an address. I am quite impressed


----------



## mkellogg

Sister, you, as well as all of the moderators, were testing an earlier version of the script, and so you might have links that no longer work.   Please clear your WordReference forums cookies if you can.


----------



## cuchuflete

Just to add to the fun, the English Only link works for me, and I haven't cleared WRF cookies in weeks.  Sister is special.  But you knew that.


----------



## ewie

Works fine for me, Benjy. I tossed my cookies only about three days ago.
I hadn't even noticed them, but I rarely go to the very bottom of the page.


----------

